# snake leash???!



## fangsalot (Nov 20, 2007)

has anyone seen this?? http://www.snakewalker.com/index.html


----------



## Choobaine (Nov 20, 2007)

that has to be the most adorable thing I've seen all week.

I've taken my dragon out before but he's really not an outdoor dragon. He gets worried at movement. 

I've only seen a lizard leash once here.
And a snake leash? I'd love to see how it sticks to the snake!

It's too cute...


----------



## KyuZo (Nov 20, 2007)

yea, sounded like a good idea, but when your snake is in the crevices and you try to put him/her out, you might end up hurting instead, this due to the fact that you don't know or can't see that the snake head maybe in between a rock while you are pulling it.


----------



## REAL (Nov 20, 2007)

Seems like something you can easily make at home....

My gf is laughing, she's like

"I bet I can use it on you"

I believe her too....why are women evil?

Back to the subject, I think those leashes are okay, however...many snakes would probably not cooperate and don't even think about walking them around places with ppl...I did that with my monitor. I was surrounded half the time by ignorant misinformed ppl saying

"Is that a komodo dragon?"

"Look its a baby dinosaur!" 

Not from kids....but from adults.....its actually the kids that are like... 

I also think the snake will eventually be able to slither out of there, most probably. I've never seen one though, thanks for the pic!


----------



## KyuZo (Nov 20, 2007)

REAL said:


> Seems like something you can easily make at home....
> 
> My gf is laughing, she's like
> 
> "I bet I can use it on you"


So i was wondering... what else do you want share with us:drool:. jk jk


----------



## KyuZo (Nov 20, 2007)

o yea, and i just thought of this.  it would also be hard for the snake to move around since they need to have their skin touch the ground in order to slither.


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Nov 20, 2007)

All I can think is that my poor ball python would have fear-seizures if something was wrapped around him like that, ESPECIALLY near his head. I'd be very surprised if there were snakes that wouldn't be stressed out by that thing, and probably rip out a few scales from their underside trying to pull free. Plus, yes, yanking on a snake that's trying to wedge itself into some interesting hole or crevice in the ground is a good way to break some little reptile bones.

This loser site can't even tell the difference between "dual" and "duel," or "breathe" and "breath." For that alone, they are going down.


----------



## Choobaine (Nov 20, 2007)

makes sense, lizards are one thing, snakes are an entirely different entity. Looks cute.. but yeah.. practicality falls through there.


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Nov 20, 2007)

_We will return to "Snake Walker:Texas Ranger" after these messages....._

Okay, that was silly, but it was the first thing that popped into my head when I saw what the gadget was called.


----------



## beetleman (Nov 20, 2007)

it is a niffty idea, but i don't think it would work on my emerald tree boas,greentree pythons


----------



## Pulk (Nov 20, 2007)

if a snake can get out of its own skin with just a layer of lymph, it shouldn't have much trouble squeezing out of a piece of cloth.


----------



## Bear Foot Inc (Nov 20, 2007)

Pulk said:


> if a snake can get out of its own skin with just a layer of lymph, it shouldn't have much trouble squeezing out of a piece of cloth.


Exactly what i was going to say, they would be right out of that! 
And even if they stayed in, what would you do? Drag them around like a rope? Do you think they will "heel"?!?


----------



## Pulk (Nov 20, 2007)

Bear Foot Inc said:


> Exactly what i was going to say, they would be right out of that!
> And even if they stayed in, what would you do? Drag them around like a rope? Do you think they will "heel"?!?


presumably the snake walks you.


----------



## REAL (Nov 21, 2007)

Bear Foot Inc said:


> Exactly what i was going to say, they would be right out of that!
> And even if they stayed in, what would you do? Drag them around like a rope? Do you think they will "heel"?!?


Lmao.....from afar it'll be like 

"look dad that guy is using a rope to walk his other rope"

I also said before that I thought it would eventually slither out of the pathetic excuse of a harness


----------



## Tleilaxu (Nov 21, 2007)

I shudder at the image of a half dead cornsnake being dragged along on a leash over scortching hot pavment, nearly dying from lack of air to the brain due to the harness choking it.


----------



## REAL (Nov 21, 2007)

Tleilaxu said:


> I shudder at the image of a half dead cornsnake being dragged along on a leash over scortching hot pavment, nearly dying from lack of air to the brain due to the harness choking it.


Snakes were obviously not meant to be leashed and walked thats for sure hahaha

Whoever made that leash needs to get a dog or something, I think he'd be more successful walking a hamster.


----------



## fangsalot (Nov 21, 2007)

when i was a kid i tried to put my snake in one of those iguana harnesses(i was an idiot,i know) he crawled right out of that thing,what makes this differant?in the pictures the harness is sometimes on their neck and some pics its a lil lower on the body,i think the harness is gradually slipping off.hmmm


----------



## pitbulllady (Nov 21, 2007)

I can see me putting one of those on one of my Coachwhips.

I'd buy one, though, if these guys would throw in that Snow Bull for free.

pitbulllady


----------

